# EOS crash photos...



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

side view of official crash test:
http://www.eos.sven-oertelt.de...t.jpg
Note the affect that it has on the rear roof component.... I wonder if that is a hazzard to the rear seat occupants... 
here's a REAL WORLD crash:
http://64.233.179.104/translat...a%3DN
note the deployment of the roll over protection....


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (archiea)*

If you look at how far the Roll Over Protection goes above the headrest, it appears that the ROPs is what pushed the rear window on the crash test vehicle upwards (in the direction of it's normal movement). This would appear to be part of the design, since, as it has already been established, the the roof will not bear the car's weight.
I can't seem to figure out what happened in that wreck, but I sure am glad I wasn't in that tissue box on wheels that ended up in the weeds.










_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:35 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (gilesrulz)*

Where do I get one in Farenheit Orange?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (adonaldson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adonaldson* »_Where do I get one in Farenheit Orange?









I bet they'll sell you that one cheap!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (archiea)*

Here's the 'official' crash test photo - as released by the VW Germany media department.
*Eos Crash Test*


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_
I can't seem to figure out what happened in that wreck, but I sure am glad I wasn't in that tissue box on wheels that ended up in the weeds.









_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:35 PM 1-2-2007_

It does not take a rollover to trigger the ROP. All it takes is for the computer to sense that the car might or is going to rollover. In this case, the car may have gone up on two wheels, the computer thought rollover and fired the ROP. But, the car corrected itself and came back down on 4 wheels.
Looking at the other pictures, I'm thinking when the car hit or was hit by another vehicle on the front left, it rolled sharply to the right...


_Modified by owr084 at 8:20 AM 1-3-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (owr084)*

Well what I meant was that the crash didn't make a lot of sense because the Eos was damaged on the front left and the tissue box was destroyed on the right rear. But looking at it this morning, it looks like the Eos came tearing around the corner only to find the tissue box moseying along, and rear-ended it, sending it into the weeds on the other side of the road.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

In the picture the Dummy does not appear to be wearing a seat belt. What's up with that ?


----------



## emdeesee (Nov 17, 2006)

In the photo of the Orange Eos, it looks like the rear window is pushed up because of the Roll Over Protection. No?
Would that mean that if the airbags go off so do the Roll Over Protection bars?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_In the picture the Dummy does not appear to be wearing a seat belt. What's up with that ?

That's why they call him a dummy.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (emdeesee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emdeesee* »_Would that mean that if the airbags go off so do the Roll Over Protection bars?

I don't know the answer to that, but unless one of us finds something in writing from VW that explains what the system logic is, it might be best to not speculate either way. The airbag system logic in contemporary cars is very, very sophisticated - not only does it decide which airbags to fire off (based on where the impact is, the speed of the vehicle, and other inputs), it also decides what level of energy to put into the airbag detonation - this in the case of cars with newer, two-stage airbags.
I had a fender-bender with my Phaeton about 18 months ago, and the airbags did NOT go off. I am glad that they did not, because I had my seat belt on and would not have benefited from the airbag. I have often wondered if the airbag would have gone off if I had NOT been wearing the seatbelt.
Michael


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

As Michael says - we should not speculate.
We neither know the speed that was used in this crashconfiguration nor the purpose of the test.
We can tell:
It´s a RHD (Right Hand Drive) EOS
The Driver (right side







) is wearing a seatbelt
It´s a 100% FtW (Flat to Wall) crash (no offset)
As cars have to be tested under all circumstances and for every law in whatever country they will be sold in - this is one of hundreds.
(Propably for Japan/ Australia/ UK or South Africa not to forget NZ and so on´n on)
Fact is (as on the New Beetle Convertible, the A4 Cab. and many competitioners) whenever the Frontairbags will deploy - the RollOverProtectionBars will also launch.
This is a protective instrument to be ready for the worst case - every accident/ crash could be different - millions of harmful ways you don´t want to go.
Your manual will also tell you that fact








Here you have the "before" picture of this particular crash.

Greetings out of Wolfsburg
Freund








_(picture resized by Michael to forum norm of 800 pixels wide - text untouched.)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:50 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## Johnisme (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (adonaldson)*

Thanks for posting those pics!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_That's why they call him a dummy.









I have to tell you though, with all the circuitry in them, those are some smart dummies!








But you can actually see in the close-up that the shoulder belts just ride lower than you might expect, because it is a convertable.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:41 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (archiea)*

Great picture. I've been wanting to see a real picture and not a technical diagram of the ROP.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

How did the dummy almost hit the steering wheel with the seat belt on...
I would have thought that the dummy would not have lurched forward as far with the seatbelt on. 
Obviously I am wrong, as the picture is more credible than my thoughs... but I still wonder what could be done by the driver to avoid such a situation...


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ialonso)*

..alonso,
Like said before there are no informations on the configuration of this crash.
We neither now the size of the dummies, the speed nor the "purpose" of the particular crash (right hand drive markets).
(Guessing - by 100% Frontal-Coverage would be quiet fast - lets say around 40+mph...)
btw. the dummy is not hitting the steering wheel








Greetings out of Los Angeles
Freund 










_Modified by Freund at 6:34 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I don't know the answer to that, but unless one of us finds something in writing from VW that explains what the system logic is, it might be best to not speculate either way. Michael

Came across this info on the Automatic Rollover Support System (ARSS) while perusing the Canadian owners manual.
*Rollover protection is triggered by:*
- when the vehicle tips sideways to a degree and rate that is more than the amount programmed in the electronic control module,
- a rollover accident,
- in certain frontal and side collisions,
- the rollover protection can be triggered if the vehicle leaves the ground, for example when cresting a hill at a higher rate of speed. (drive slow in San Francisco!)
The supports can also deploy in frontal, side, or rear-end collissions when the deceleration registered by the electronic control unit is high enough to deploy the front or side airbags.
The ARSS works when the ignition is on and the CSC roof is open or closed.
When the CSC roof is closed, the deployed ARSS pushes against the roof and the supports are under considerable tension.
Kevin








I love this acronym, because that's what it does, helps protect your ARSS in collission.
















_Modified by just4fun at 7:02 PM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 7:03 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (archiea)*

Just wondering if anybody knows the story on this Ebay EOS http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Salvage after just 2800 miles.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (aflaedge)*

It means the car was written off as a total loss by the insurance company. Instead of going to a scrap yard it is being sold as parts. It can be probably fixed but it would be expensive unless you know someone who could do it. In the long run it might cost you almost the original cost of the car and if you ever sell or trade it in the value is next to nothing. I don't think a dealer would take it as a trade with a salvage title. I have some one I know who buys these kinds of vehicles and resells them but it is as a private sale with no warranties.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (cb391)*

Wonder if the roof still works...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (cb391)*

The damage does not look like it would be a total loss. This is probably some other insurance problem like lack of...
BTW, the clock on that MFD has an am/pm indicator but no compass. Early model??


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Wonder if the roof still works...









x2
I also noticed something I thought I would NEVER see...
The MDF indicates the REAR door was open !!!
HOW THE HECK DID THAT HAPPEN !!??


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (solarflare)*

It not how it looks in the photos but what the insurance adjustor sees. As we all know the Eos can be very expensive due to the cost of materials alone. We've seen members with scratched bumper covers pay $600 for repairs and a broken out grille area with $2500 damage. How about $13k (I think) for a rear ender and a fallen tree total. Parts availability can be an issue. The MFD messages could be due to a wire or connector that is loose or damaged or related to the deployed air bag or even a messed up computer. They say the car can be driven but not how well it drives. It will need a full clip. There is damage to the rear seats and possibly to the fronts. And the car seems to sit pretty high above the wheels. They say the windows work but how aligned are they. And the big question. Does the roof work? They don't say. It looks like it is still aligned. But who knows. My Eos is older than this car, but I don't remember seeing a pm/am indicator.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_....damaged or related to the deployed air bag.... 

As per my post above, keep in mind as well the the Automatic Rollover Suppoprt System (pop up roll bars) can be activated by a front or side impact collision if the force is enough to deploy front or side airbags. 
This is a good car to stay away from unless you really know what to look for, how to repair it properly, and the costs associated with those repairs. Unless you just want some spare parts.
Kevin


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS crash photos... (just4fun)*

I was hoping it would be available for parts...


----------

